# Fish bites



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

I’m gonna be on the beach Saturday for my babies bday party and gonna drop some
Lines. I have some pomp rigs and 4 oz pyramid sinkers. I bought shrimp fish bites as well. Are the fish bites producing fish? I’ll be in the opal beach area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

I am no expert, but I will bait my hooks w/ Sand Fleas, Peeled Shrimp, or Fish Bites, they all catch fish, just some days they prefer one over other. Sometimes I use a Fishbites & a Sand Flea, seems to work, too.

Last weekend in Destin the fish seemed to like all equally well.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Michael f sights said:


> I am no expert, but I will bait my hooks w/ Sand Fleas, Peeled Shrimp, or Fish Bites, they all catch fish, just some days they prefer one over other. Sometimes I use a Fishbites & a Sand Flea, seems to work, too.
> 
> Last weekend in Destin the fish seemed to like all equally well.




Thanks mike. I’ll pick up some shrimp as wel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

In that area I have noticed a divide, shimp gets eating fish and fishbites get the rod bent. The last 3 times I fished out there I got pomps and eater sized black drum on fresh peeled shrimp, and big uglies and bull reds on fish bites.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

AdrenB said:


> In that area I have noticed a divide, shimp gets eating fish and fishbites get the rod bent. The last 3 times I fished out there I got pomps and eater sized black drum on fresh peeled shrimp, and big uglies and bull reds on fish bites.




Nice. That’s what I’m hoping for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Of the common surf baits, they are always in the mix. Some days they wont work. Most days they will. The biggest advantage of using them is their durability. You dont have to worry about casting them off and you dont have to do bait checks as often.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Used them in the surf and got nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

Saltlife Newb said:


> Used them in the surf and got nothing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You probably weren't the only one.

Did you see other people catching fish?

It was hit or miss most of last week.

Water isn't very warm & the winds are brisk.

Don't give up on Fishbites just yet.

Put them in the fridge and try other baits.

They'll keep for quite a while.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Woody Forbs said:


> Don't give up on Fishbites just yet.
> 
> Put them in the fridge and try other baits.
> 
> They'll keep for quite a while.


You're supposed to refrigerate Fish Bites?


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Woody Forbs said:


> You probably weren't the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea I didn’t see anyone catching anything. I’m gonna keep at it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

kingfish501 said:


> You're supposed to refrigerate Fish Bites?


You certainly don't have to do it.

But it helps keep them from drying out.

They can last for over a year wrapped and cooled.

That's just fine for us Snow-Birds ... .


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Refrigerating them slows down the bacteria that seem to make the little cultures all over them . I don't know why the bait and tackle stores don't sell them out of a cooler. They have to be losing a lot of money on those dried out faded color packs.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

If they are already on the hook, I leave them there until I go fishing next time. They will last a couple of weeks hanging. They dry out then rehydrate when they hit the water. I am careful about keeping what is left in the pack sealed up and away from moisture. Shelf life isn't great in my garage. I tend to buy only a pack or two at a time.


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

GROUPERKING said:


> Refrigerating them slows down the bacteria that seem to make the little cultures all over them . I don't know why the bait and tackle stores don't sell them out of a cooler. They have to be losing a lot of money on those dried out faded color packs.


I've noticed some of that. 

It looks like the mold that grows on some cheese.

Some of the older, thicker, pre-cut pieces can be quite hard.

( At least one tackle shop discounts "old-stock" Fishbites. )

Poking holes in them with a heavy safety-pin sure helps.

Refrigerated storage would add cost, and take up space.

Additionally, there might be fewer "impulse" purchases.

Hung on a rack, in the customers face, seems to work.

FB recently introduced a new product: scented trailers.

I'd prefer a design like the old Uncle-Josh spinnie-strips.

But, the curly-tail will do ... especially on a Johnson Minnow.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone care to post a pick of how the fish bites look rigged and ready to sling???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Best I can do...


----------

